# The Omskivar vs. I liek Squirtles



## Aletheia (Feb 9, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 25%
> ...


*The Omskivar's Active Pok**és

*





Gertrude ()
Ability: Overgrow
Item: Cheri Berry






Grockle ()
Ability: Swift Swim
Item: Leaf Stone






Hephaestus ()
Ability: White Smoke
Item: Pecha Berry






Dagmar ()
Ability: Flame Body






The Silver Bullet ()
Ability: Guts






Rerun ()
Ability: Static
Item: Chesto Berry






Drogon ()
Ability: Strong Jaw
Item: Lucky Egg






Marilyn ()
Ability: Competitive






Fletcher ()
Ability: Keen Eye






Howard ()
Ability: Cloud Nine

*I liek Squirtles's Active **Pok**és
*





Mr. Turtle ()
Ability: Torrent 
Item: Wacan Berry






Cave Canem ()
Ability: Flash Fire
Item: Fire Stone






Cuckoo ()
Ability: Insomnia






Roosevelt ()
Ability: Quick Feet
Item: Lucky Egg






Marty ()
Ability: Lightning Rod






McGinnity ()
Ability: Compound Eyes






Baskin Robbins ()
Ability: Ice Body






Luke Skywalker ()
Ability: Synchronize






Le Fantôme de l'Opéra ()
Ability: Levitate






Von Chosais ()
Ability: Bulletproof

Alright, gentlemen, I want to see clean boxing and regular water breaks. When I tell you to break, I want you to break. Go to your corners; come out fighting. (Omskivar sends out, Squirtles sends out and commands, Omskivar commands, etc.)


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 9, 2015)

Marilyn, you're up!

Thanks for taking this!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 10, 2015)

Alright, sending out Luke.

So, Luke. You may not like this place, not one bit, but neither does your opponent, so we're chill. 

Start this baby off with a Thunder Wave; if you can't for some reason, Dark Pulse. Then use Shadow Ball, and finish off with a nice Toxic (Dark Pulse if you can't).

*Thunder Wave/Dark Pulse~Shadow Ball~Toxic/Dark Pulse*


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 10, 2015)

"Can't" doesn't mean "shouldn't," Marilyn, so why don't we *Magic Coat* those ickle statuses back at him?  Second action, wait (because you're faster) and then use *Payback*.

*Magic Coat~Payback~Magic Coat*


----------



## Aletheia (Feb 10, 2015)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]





The Omskivar said:


> Thanks for taking this!


[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]how could I resist these effects
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Arid, Extra-Dry Desert[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_In his Kingdom-wide search for his father's Holy MacGuffin, The Omskivar braved the expanse of The Arid, Extra-Dry Desert, which is exactly what it sounds like: a constantly-shifting mass of sandy dunes, rife with danger in the forms of rock scorpions, giant giant centipedes, and plaques of bronzed and honey-dipped locusts. What better use for this mesa of malice, but a Pokemon battle? Why, none! So battle we shall!

Sandstorm is always in effect while battlers are in the Arid, Extra-Dry Desert, however Rock-types do not receive the Special Defense boost; the weather cannot be changed. Thankfully, The Omskivar managed to pull some strings at The Shore, the local cruise line, through a contact in his guild, the Department of Shadowy Arts and Crafts, and so both battlers are wearing their UV-resistant compasses. The harsh weather is, unfortunately, the least of their worries, for at the end of each round, each Pokemon will receive an effect at random. The effects are as follows:[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]{REDACTED FOR BREVITY.}_[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*BATTLE START!*[/FONT]

 The site of the forthcoming battle  leaves little to the imagination, instead choosing to batter those who  enter it with its unpleasantness. While most would stay well clear from  such an environment, our brave duelists have decided to expose not only  themselves but (after establishing total consent!) their Pokémon to the  cruelty of the desert. After establishing how to best communicate  without choking on sand, the fighters are sent out, and the match may  begin.

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
*ROUND 1 START!*[/FONT] 

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Omskivar:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Marilyn ()[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 100%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 100%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Competitive[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Status: Hot.
Commands: Magic Coat~Payback~Magic Coat [/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles: [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Luke Skywalker ()[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 100%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 100%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Synchronize
Status: Hot.[/font]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Thunder Wave/Dark Pulse~Shadow Ball~Toxic/Dark Pulse[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
On the challenger's side, Marilyn attempts to take account off his  environment- something which proves frustratingly difficult what with all the dust flying around, which certainly isn't doing his well-groomed skin any favors. He decides some protective action is in order, summoning a clear coat that surrounds his body and shimmers in the  overabundant sunlight. There, that's much better.

Some distance away, Luke Skywalker barely registers this, finding it hard enough to concentrate on his own orders. Those specify a Thunder Wave, and so he builds up a charge before sending it forth in a spectacular arc... which is absorbed by an innocent rock.

Marilyn ponders quietly. His trainer told him to wait after his opponent's first move, but that clearly hasn't happened yet, even though his shield has worn off by now. Still, he's quite happy to postpone any movement in this environment.

Luke looks as upset about his performance as possible. This next one has to  count- and so he takes careful aim before launching a ghostly orb that  leaves a trail of menacing sparks before impacting the defenseless  Marilyn, making him whimper in surprise.

Still, it seems to trigger something in him, as he leaps into the air before landing before  his opponent and violently lashing out with a darkly-glowing paw that  lands with a satisfying smack across the elgyem's massive head.

Then he scatters back and hastily shields himself as he had before.

This comes just in time, as Luke retaliates by lobbing a mass of sludge that  almost threatens to evaporate before reaching its target... and much to  Luke's surprise, being thrown back into his face, seeping into his smooth skin and making him feel somehow even worse.

Marilyn is glad to have been spared that disgusting attack, before becoming aware  of a sickly feeling settling into his body regardless. Was his shield  useless after all? He lets it flicker away, exposing himself to the unyielding sun. He really shouldn't have moved in the first place, and he definitely doesn't feel like it now.

Luke faces other troubles as a band of unfriendly bandits cover him in black paint. There goes his obvious camouflagic advantage.

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*ROUND 1 END!*[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Omskivar:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Marilyn ([/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif])[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 75%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 93%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Competitive
Status: Burned out and sick. _
poisoned
sunburned, move priority reduced by 1
_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Magic Coat~Payback~Magic Coat[/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Luke Skywalker ()[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 75%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 88%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Synchronize
Status: Nauseous and painted black. 
_poisoned_
_painted black, damage received reduced by 2%, cannot evade attacks_
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Thunder Wave~Shadow Ball~Toxic[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ref notes:[/FONT]


I think I played KoL once in like 2009
Reffing for the first time in three and a half years feels good!
Luke's Synchronize was triggered by the rebounded Toxic
Omskivar commands


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 12, 2015)

Could you maybe list the effects below the Pokemon?  A number of them have multiple facets and it took me a bit to realize Marilyn was sunburned.

Welp Marilyn since your priority's down anyway might as well use *Payback* (the description clearly says "if the opponent has already acted" so it should work regardless of incoming damage). If there's a Protect up, use *Heal Bell*, since he won't be able to hear it--Protects are soundproof right?  If there's a Protect up and you've already use Heal Bell, use *Calm Mind* instead.

*Payback/Heal Bell/Calm Mind~Payback/Heal Bell/Calm Mind~Payback/Heal Bell/Calm Mind*


----------



## Aletheia (Feb 12, 2015)

The Omskivar said:


> Could you maybe list the effects below the Pokemon?  A number of them have multiple facets and it took me a bit to realize Marilyn was sunburned.


I have added stunning bullet points which look a bit shit but everything has a price


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 12, 2015)

Uhh, well. This is interesting.

So there's not much we can do to avoid that first Payback, so just use Double Team (three clones) to mitigate the damage done. After the Payback, use Disable to prevent any more spam for a good while. If she tries Heal Bell or Calm Mind, go with Snatch; if not, Chill. 

*Double Team (3 clones)~Disable~Snatch/Chill*


----------



## Aletheia (Feb 16, 2015)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]





I like Squirtles said:


> If she tries Heal Bell or Calm Mind


 Marilyn is male
 [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Arid, Extra-Dry Desert[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_In his Kingdom-wide search for his father's Holy MacGuffin, The Omskivar braved the expanse of The Arid, Extra-Dry Desert, which is exactly what it sounds like: a constantly-shifting mass of sandy dunes, rife with danger in the forms of rock scorpions, giant giant centipedes, and plaques of bronzed and honey-dipped locusts. What better use for this mesa of malice, but a Pokemon battle? Why, none! So battle we shall!


 Sandstorm is always in effect while battlers are in the Arid, Extra-Dry Desert, however Rock-types do not receive the Special Defense boost; the weather cannot be changed. Thankfully, The Omskivar managed to pull some strings at The Shore, the local cruise line, through a contact in his guild, the Department of Shadowy Arts and Crafts, and so both battlers are wearing their UV-resistant compasses. The harsh weather is, unfortunately, the least of their worries, for at the end of each round, each Pokemon will receive an effect at random. The effects are as follows:[/FONT]

  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]{REDACTED FOR BREVITY.}_[/FONT]
   [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
 [/FONT]
The Omskivar:
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Marilyn ()[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 75%[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 93%[/FONT]
Ability: Competitive
 Status: Burned out and sick. _

poisoned
sunburned, move priority reduced by 1
_ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Payback/Heal Bell/Calm Mind~Payback/Heal Bell/Calm Mind~Payback/Heal Bell/Calm Mind [/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles: [/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Luke Skywalker ()[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 75%[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 88%[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Synchronize
 Status: Nauseous and painted black. 

_poisoned_

_painted black, damage received reduced by 2%, cannot evade attacks_

[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Double Team (3 clones)~Disable~Snatch/Chill [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
 [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*ROUND 2 START!*[/FONT] 

The imaginary bell initiates the next round of scrimmage as the already-worn competitors gaze at each other. Marilyn knows he could get the first shot in, but his usual drive seems to be absent. Luke, meanwhile, realizes the disadvantage of being a very obvious color and decides to do something about it. Though elgyem obviously aren't built for speed, he manages to perform the requested Double Team regardless, creating three other conspicuously pitch figures.


 Marilyn finally resolves to act, lunging forward at one of the apparitions and giving it a good swing- and hits nothing but air. Movement, it seems, is indeed not welcomed by the Desert Gods, terrible beasts who make everything hard to see.


 Luke meanwhile relishes in finally being able to do the Psychic thing, reaching deep into the gothita's headspace- forming what is certainly the clearest image of his opponent so far. With innate aptitude, he applies cerebral pressure, forcing Marilyn to focus on his last maneuver (and his throbbing temple) before erasing it from his memory.


 Marilyn now finds himself unable to think about hitting the fake elgyem, meeting with a pronounced pain when he tries. He tries hitting the real one again instead, and this time, connects with a satisfying thud against the side of Luke's head, causing him to veer back. That'll show the gods.


 The recipient decides to react to this by lying down for a moment, attempting to get some rest in spite of the pronounced pain around his cranium, seemingly a retribution for his earlier botched manipulation. Though the surrounding conditions aren't helpful either, he is able to isolate himself sufficiently to recover some much-needed energy.


 Though this isn't a particularly infuriating sight by any stretch of the imagination, Marilyn is still fresh from the humiliation the snoozing one's clones caused him, and his next swing is just as aggressive as his previous ones, providing an inelegant wake-up call. This time there was no way he could have missed; in spite of everything his mind is still letting him remember which of the apparitions is the one to smack around.


 As it had before, the environment delivers its own blows to the pair. The heat, having sapped his constitution, now takes Marilyn's mind, causing his hand-eye-coordination to suffer markedly, along with his ability to execute attacks requiring mental prowess. Still it seems to set something off, driving him to struggle against the dehabilitating effect. His counterpart encounters a morsel of contaminated cheese and somehow ingests it. It is indeed a good day to not have a mouth.

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*ROUND 2 END!*[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Omskivar:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Marilyn ([/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif])[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 66%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 84%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Competitive
 Status: Sick, delirious, at risk of skin cancer. 

_poisoned_

_sunburned, move priority reduced by 1_

_dehydrated, Sp. Attack reduced by 1, energy required for Psychic-type moves multiplied by 1.5_
 [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Payback~Payback~Payback[/FONT][/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Luke Skywalker ()[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 55%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 88%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Synchronize
 Status: Feeling ill, sporting a paint job, fluorescent. 

_poisoned_

_painted black, damage received reduced by 2%, cannot evade attacks_

_missing teeth, unable to use moves involving hypothetical mouth_

[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Double Team (3 clones)~Disable~Chill [/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ref notes:[/FONT]

It would in fact have been logically impossible for Marilyn to use Calm Mind as his first action

The effect of Double Team has passed

Marilyn's Competitive nature has been triggered – I didn't include it separately in the active effects because all it does is reduce the effect of his Tenuous Grip On Reality

Squirtles commands


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 16, 2015)

My apologies. Thinking of the wrong Marilyn.

Well, Luke, it seems we're in a bit of a pickle. Let's start off with *Telekinesis*;if you can't do that, try a *Shadow Ball*. Follow up with *Disable*, and again, if you can't do that, go with *Dark Pulse*. Finish off with a *Shadow Ball*.

*Telekenises/Shadow Ball~Disable/Dark Pulse~Shadow Ball*


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow, it would have been impossible.

I was kind of hoping the Tenuous Grip on Reality wouldn't happen to you Marilyn, but that's alright!  We can do this plenty of other ways.

I'm not sure what he's trying to Disable, but I know it's not *Fake Tears*, so go ahead and use that.  Then use *Dark Pulse* twice!

*Fake Tears~Dark Pulse~Dark Pulse*


----------



## Aletheia (Feb 28, 2015)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]





I like Squirtles said:


> My apologies. Thinking of the wrong Marilyn.


I didn't want to believe it either but like, a male gothita, who else could it be[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Arid, Extra-Dry Desert[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_In his Kingdom-wide search for his father's Holy MacGuffin, The Omskivar braved the expanse of The Arid, Extra-Dry Desert, which is exactly what it sounds like: a constantly-shifting mass of sandy dunes, rife with danger in the forms of rock scorpions, giant giant centipedes, and plaques of bronzed and honey-dipped locusts. What better use for this mesa of malice, but a Pokemon battle? Why, none! So battle we shall!

Sandstorm is always in effect while battlers are in the Arid, Extra-Dry Desert, however Rock-types do not receive the Special Defense boost; the weather cannot be changed. Thankfully, The Omskivar managed to pull some strings at The Shore, the local cruise line, through a contact in his guild, the Department of Shadowy Arts and Crafts, and so both battlers are wearing their UV-resistant compasses. The harsh weather is, unfortunately, the least of their worries, for at the end of each round, each Pokemon will receive an effect at random. The effects are as follows:[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]{REDACTED FOR BREVITY.}_[/FONT]​The Omskivar:
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Marilyn ()[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 66%[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 84%[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Competitive
Status: Sick, delirious, at risk of skin cancer.

_poisoned (moderate)_
_sunburned, move priority reduced by 1_
_dehydrated, Sp. Attack reduced by 1, energy required for Psychic-type moves multiplied by 1.5_
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Fake Tears~Dark Pulse~Dark Pulse [/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Luke Skywalker ()[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 55%[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 88%[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Synchronize
Status: Feeling ill, sporting a paint job, fluorescent.

_poisoned (moderate)_
_painted black, damage received reduced by 2%, cannot evade attacks_
_missing teeth, unable to use moves involving hypothetical mouth_
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Telekinesis/Shadow Ball~Disable/Dark Pulse~Shadow Ball[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*ROUND 3 START!*[/FONT]

In the unforgiving field they must contend with, any constant is of invaluable help to the competitors. With this in mind, concentrates on the visibly disturbed gothita's form (carefully, so as to avoid the exorbitant amount of sand muddling his attempts) and raises him up high, now made as vulnerable as he is by his ludicrous coat of paint. This comes as a shock to Marilyn, who, already bordering on delirium from overexposure to the sun, does not appreciate his sense of balance being taken away. So it is that his crying ends up being somewhat more genuine than intended, especially since now the sand is getting in his eyes much more easily. The elgyem is deeply affected by this, the confusion and terror very tangible in his perception.

Luke once again grapples his foe's mind, determined to lock out something useful this time. On the receiving end, Marilyn's distress increases as he finds himself unable to continue his sobs, his tear ducts drying up almost instantly. Is this an act of sympathy? Regardless, the alien has no place managing his ability to produce tears, and he responds with concentrated vitriol which causes its recipient to realize with regret that his tactical maneuver has once again had an unimpressive effect on stemming the offensive tide.

Frustrated with his inability to handle this problem in a technical manner, Luke decides to hit back, bombarding the other with a decidedly ghostly orb. Marilyn takes it in stride, lobbing another pitch cloud at the alien before falling to the ground, his mental grip over him sufficiently loosened. As the roud draws to a close and the constant strain on the Pokemon's mental being threatens to destroy their egos, their straying from the designated battling area finally pays off, as they both stumble upon a convenient oasis, which they both ravage, its nourishing water casting away their various ailments as they look towards the next round in a gentler setting.

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*ROUND 3 END!*[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Omskivar:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Marilyn ()[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 50%[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 79%[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Competitive
Status: Rehabilitated.
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Fake Tears~Dark Pulse~Dark Pulse[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Luke Skywalker ()[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 30% *(CAPPED)*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 82%[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Synchronize
Status: Benefiting from paint removal services.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Telekinesis~Disable (Fake Tears)~Shadow Ball [/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ref notes:[/FONT]


The next round will take place in the Oasis; all status effects have been dispelled
Omskivar commands


----------



## The Omskivar (Mar 11, 2015)

Let's throw up a *Light Screen*, then keep *Dark Pulsing* away.  If there's a Protect up, use *Calm Mind*.

*Light Screen~Dark Pulse/Calm Mind~Dark Pulse/Calm Mind*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 12, 2015)

So first, I want you to *Snatch* that Light Screen. It'll let us hang on a little bit longer. After that, use *Dark Pulse* and finish with *Imprison*. If you can, try to be the first that action, even if it means expending a little extra energy. If not, it's all fine.

*Snatch~Dark Pulse~Imprison*


----------



## Aletheia (Mar 21, 2015)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Oasis[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_The Oasis is a pretty standard Oasis.  Not really much to describe, trees probably. Here there is a water source, and instead of an irremovable sandstorm, an unchangeable Sunny Day is in effect._[/FONT]​
*ROUND 4 START!*

The Omskivar:
   [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
   [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
   [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Marilyn ()[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 50%[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 79%[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Competitive
  Status: Rehabilitated.
  [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Light Screen~Dark Pulse/Calm Mind~Dark Pulse/Calm Mind[/FONT][/FONT] 

  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles:[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Luke Skywalker ()[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 30%[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 82%[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Synchronize
  Status: Benefitting from paint removal services.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Snatch~Dark Pulse~Imprison [/FONT][/FONT]

 With their fighting ground changed to a gentler one, the two Pokemon find it much easier to concentrate on more tactical battling. Marilyn sets the stage, his body shimmering with a protective veil- or at least, it begins to, before the glow abruptly shifts to Luke's frame instead, as the elgyem appears to chuckle to himself. They both know this is a stalling maneuver- but it means more opportunities for the spacer to get some damage in.

With his own defense assured, Luke gets to work on chipping away at Marilyn's, the concentrated loathing he has applied so often before zipping through the air and eliciting a yowl when it hits from its recipient, who seems more capable of registering the pain now that all the other unpleasantness is gone. He quickly recovers and retaliates with a shot of his own, however.

 This one seems particularly well-placed, as Luke finds himself thrown off-balance, helpless to do anything but stumble unsteadily before another one hits him and nearly knocks him off his footing. Though both attacks are softened by his ethereal guard, they certainly aren't anything to brush off, and he hopes to counter as quickly as possible, before his time inevitably runs out.

   [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*ROUND 4 END!*[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Omskivar:[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Marilyn ()[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 38%[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 69%[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Competitive
  Status: On top.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: [/FONT]Light Screen (snatched)~Dark Pulse~Dark Pulse[/FONT][/FONT] 

  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles:[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Luke Skywalker ()[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 18%[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 73%[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Synchronize
  Status: Winded. _Light Screen active (2 actions)_[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Snatch~Dark Pulse~Imprison (flinched)[/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ref notes:[/FONT]


the arena description is entirely Omskivar's craft

ILS commands


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 22, 2015)

fuuuuck

ok luke let's get down to business
Let's start with Pain Split to make it easier for you. If he sets up a sub or any other move you can steal, Snatch it. After that, use Teleport to go a bit outside of Marilyn's range. Finish with Imprison. If you can't do any of these, Dark Pulse.

Pain Split/Snatch/Dark Pulse~Teleport/Snatch/Dark Pulse~Imprison/Snatch/Dark Pulse


----------



## The Omskivar (Mar 23, 2015)

We should be back in the desert now, right?

*Heal Block~Taunt~Mirror Coat*


----------



## Aletheia (Mar 26, 2015)

The Omskivar said:


> We should be back in the desert now, right?


yes, I neglected to mention that in the notes! D:

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Arid, Extra-Dry Desert[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_In his Kingdom-wide search for his father's Holy MacGuffin, The Omskivar braved the expanse of The Arid, Extra-Dry Desert, which is exactly what it sounds like: a constantly-shifting mass of sandy dunes, rife with danger in the forms of rock scorpions, giant giant centipedes, and plaques of bronzed and honey-dipped locusts. What better use for this mesa of malice, but a Pokemon battle? Why, none! So battle we shall!

Sandstorm is always in effect while battlers are in the Arid, Extra-Dry Desert, however Rock-types do not receive the Special Defense boost; the weather cannot be changed. Thankfully, The Omskivar managed to pull some strings at The Shore, the local cruise line, through a contact in his guild, the Department of Shadowy Arts and Crafts, and so both battlers are wearing their UV-resistant compasses. The harsh weather is, unfortunately, the least of their worries, for at the end of each round, each Pokemon will receive an effect at random. The effects are as follows:

{REDACTED FOR BREVITY.}_[/FONT]​
*ROUND 5 START!*

The Omskivar:
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Marilyn ()[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Marilyn ()[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 38%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 69%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Competitive
 Status: On top. 
 Commands: Heal Block~Taunt~Mirror Coat[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Luke Skywalker ()[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 18%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 73%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Synchronize
 Status: Winded. _Light Screen active (2 actions)_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Pain Split/Snatch/Dark Pulse~Teleport/Snatch/Dark Pulse~Imprison/Snatch/Dark Pulse[/FONT][/FONT]

Though the reprieve of the oasis had relieved the competitors' accumulated trauma, its source seemed to beckon them, drawing them back with the promise of sun-baked glory and probably lingering delirium. Hardly realizing it, they wander off, and soon find themselves exactly where they began their battle. Still sufficiently lucid, Marilyn locks minds with his foe, causing the elgyem to shimmer brilliantly for a moment. When the glow scatters, he feels decidedly inhibited, but decides to go ahead with his plan, extending a beam from his right arm which connects to his aggressor. The gothita twitches as the beam seems to grow on his end, but just before the bounty can return to Luke, the connection conspicuously vanishes again. Its owner looks visibly disappointed.

Marilyn is able to summon what is left of his capacity for amusement to cackle at his opponent, except not really because then he'd get sand in his mouth and that's unnecessary. Instead the communication is mental, as he points out that Luke can't even correctly perform a move of his own type, like some disgusting Psychic dilettante. In fact, Marilyn wagers, Luke isn't even able to knock him out. Incensed after enduring so much strain from his environment, his foe's slick social engineering is too much, and he lets off a particularly violent dark sphere that flutters through the air, landing on the other's skin with a hiss.

...and another, as Marilyn seems reluctant to move. Luke doesn't mind; any opportunity to inflict damage is a welcome one. So it is with dread that he finally realizes the reason for his opening, as a colorful ethereal layer forms before the recipient of his attack, glowing when it passes through. Marilyn recoils a little from the impact, and then, with a flourish, sends back his own counter. This proves too much for Luke, as the elgyem is thrown back and doesn't get up again. Marilyn stands proud, but doesn't have much time to enjoy his victory, as the waves of sand battering him take their toll, and he too collapses. The ref somehow takes note and quickly informs the responsible trainers, who have long taken to a protective shelter and are probably enjoying virgin cocktails.

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*ROUND 5 END!*[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Omskivar:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Xo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Marilyn ()[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 0%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 50%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Competitive
 Status: Finished.
 [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Heal Block~Taunt~Mirror Coat[/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Xo[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Luke Skywalker ()[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 0%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 55%[/FONT]
Ability: Synchronize
 Status: Done. Out.
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Pain Split~Dark Pulse~Dark Pulse[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ref notes:[/FONT]

despite my personal conviction I went with the precedent on the interaction between Pain Split and Heal Block. as this resulted in a very entertaining (and fair) round finish, I feel no regret
normally the energy cost of Pain Split is equivalent to health gained, in this case I went with health lost for practical reasons
the second Dark Pulse was this close to critting, you should have seen it, man
Marilyn fainted from sandstorm damage
Squirtles sends out, Omskivar sends out+commands, Squirtles commands


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 27, 2015)

holy shit gg

Let's go, Fantôme!


----------



## The Omskivar (Mar 27, 2015)

wowzers

*Drogon* ain't afraid of no ghosts!  In fact, he's just gonna *Crunch* away at 'em.  If you're Tormented, switch to *Bite*, and if there's a Protect, or for whatever reason (barring Substitute) that you can't hit Le Fantôme, use *Hone Claws*.

I'm _absolutely positive_ about what the first action is going to be like so I can only hope that everything works out.

*Crunch/Bite/Hone Claws x3*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 30, 2015)

hoohoo

Wait that first Crunch out, then use Disable. After that, let's use Snatch (fingers crossed!) and then an Ice Punch, why not. 

*Disable (wait)~Snatch~Ice Punch*


----------



## Aletheia (Mar 31, 2015)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Arid, Extra-Dry Desert[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_In his Kingdom-wide search for his father's Holy MacGuffin, The Omskivar braved the expanse of The Arid, Extra-Dry Desert, which is exactly what it sounds like: a constantly-shifting mass of sandy dunes, rife with danger in the forms of rock scorpions, giant giant centipedes, and plaques of bronzed and honey-dipped locusts. What better use for this mesa of malice, but a Pokemon battle? Why, none! So battle we shall!

Sandstorm is always in effect while battlers are in the Arid, Extra-Dry Desert, however Rock-types do not receive the Special Defense boost; the weather cannot be changed. Thankfully, The Omskivar managed to pull some strings at The Shore, the local cruise line, through a contact in his guild, the Department of Shadowy Arts and Crafts, and so both battlers are wearing their UV-resistant compasses. The harsh weather is, unfortunately, the least of their worries, for at the end of each round, each Pokemon will receive an effect at random. The effects are as follows:

{REDACTED FOR BREVITY.}_[/FONT]​
*ROUND 6 START!*

The Omskivar:
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]xO[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Drogon ()[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 100%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 100%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Strong Jaw
 Item: Lucky Egg
 Status: Pugnacious. [/FONT]
 Commands: Crunch/Bite/Hone Claws~Crunch/Bite/Hone Claws~Crunch/Bite/Hone Claws

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]xO[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Le Fantôme de l'Opéra ()[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 100%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 100%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Levitate
 Status: Stuffy. [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: Disable~Snatch~Ice Punch[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]

After the referee handily takes care of the logistics of having both trainers send out new pokemon, the battle is set to continue. Drogon stands proud in spite of the raging sands, baring his fangs again defiantly at his foe, as the gastly appears visibly displeased by the conditions, the particles seemingly trapped in his incorporeal form and seriously disadvantaging his mobility. His opponent decides to capitalize on this, leaping gallantly through the air and planting his teeth in the ghosty ghost and making him shriek impressively. Thankfully the tyrunt falls through swiftly, allowing Fantôme to shoot him a deep glare, causing a chill to pass over him. When it's through, the whole biting ghosts thing seems awfully difficult.

As this had been what he intended to follow up with, Drogon finds himself in a bit of a pickle, and instead prepares to sharpen his claws, so frustrated by the disruption of his intricate plan that he fails to notice Fantôme's aura expanding as he glares menacingly. Again, Drogon finds himself interrupted and instinctively turns to face the instigator, witnessing his ethereal fangs appearing to grow even larger.

With his foe's look fixed on him, Fantôme finds it the perfect moment to launch his first offense, delivering a chilling trail that manages to make it through the air without being neutralized, but still devastates the dragon when it hits him, causing him to flail unsteadily for a moment, a very different kind of chill lingering on his chest. Again his drive is to sink his teeth into the spectre, but instead he decides to properly take care of his claws this time, turning back to his rock and skillfully grinding the ends of his paws, not even caring as the sand continues battering the competitors. Alas, his luck does not protect him from the sunshine, which exacts punishment on the tyrunt. His counterpart meanwhile finds the heat affecting him mentally, causing his already warped perception of the living world to become further distorted.

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*ROUND 6 END!*[/FONT]

The Omskivar:
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]xO[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Drogon ()[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 90%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 92%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Strong Jaw
 Item: Lucky Egg
 Status: Heating up. 
_sunburned - move priority reduced by 1_
_Crunch disabled (3 actions), +1 atk., +1 acc._[/FONT]
Commands: Crunch~Hone Claws (snatched)~Hone Claws

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]xO[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Le Fantôme de l'Opéra ()[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 85%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 88%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Levitate
 Status: Manic. 
_tenuous grip - (-3) sp. atk., Psychic attacks 1.5x more expensive_
_+1 atk., +1 acc._[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: Disable~Snatch (Hone Claws)~Ice Punch[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ref notes:[/FONT]

the XY sprites are still horrid
ILS commands next


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 1, 2015)

We did it! That went better than I expected. Let's take advantage of the three-actions-no-Crunch thing, hmm?

Alright, let's keep this up. Start off with a Confuse Ray. After that, Giga Drain his health (just to know, if I hadn't specified, it would default to health, right?) If Drogon used a super-effective move against you last action, Disable that now. Then, ICE PUNCH, ICE PUNCH, RAH RAH RAH! Disable if the dinobaby used a super-effective move. If he's Protecting or otherwise unhittable (Substitute excepted), Double Team for as many clones as you can) 

*Confuse Ray/Double Team~Giga Drain/Disable/Double Team~Ice Punch/Disable/Double Team*


----------



## The Omskivar (Apr 1, 2015)

The Giga Drains might hurt, but not as bad as confusion; *Protect* on the first action.  The Double Team is just going to be swept away by the sand, so that's not a bother at all.  After that, gimme a *Bite*, then another *Bite* if the ghosty flinched; otherwise, *Iron Tail*.

*Protect~Bite~Bite/Iron Tail*


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 6, 2015)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Arid, Extra-Dry Desert[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_In his Kingdom-wide search for his father's Holy MacGuffin, The Omskivar braved the expanse of The Arid, Extra-Dry Desert, which is exactly what it sounds like: a constantly-shifting mass of sandy dunes, rife with danger in the forms of rock scorpions, giant giant centipedes, and plaques of bronzed and honey-dipped locusts. What better use for this mesa of malice, but a Pokemon battle? Why, none! So battle we shall!

Sandstorm is always in effect while battlers are in the Arid, Extra-Dry Desert, however Rock-types do not receive the Special Defense boost; the weather cannot be changed. Thankfully, The Omskivar managed to pull some strings at The Shore, the local cruise line, through a contact in his guild, the Department of Shadowy Arts and Crafts, and so both battlers are wearing their UV-resistant compasses. The harsh weather is, unfortunately, the least of their worries, for at the end of each round, each Pokemon will receive an effect at random. The effects are as follows:

{REDACTED FOR BREVITY.}_[/FONT]​
*ROUND 7 START!*

The Omskivar:
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]xO[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Drogon ()[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 90%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 92%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Strong Jaw
 Item: Lucky Egg
 Status: Heating up. 
_sunburned - move priority reduced by 1_
_Crunch disabled (3 actions), +1 atk., +1 acc._[/FONT]
 Commands: Protect~Bite~Bite/Iron Tail

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]xO[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Le Fantôme de l'Opéra ()[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 85%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 88%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Levitate
 Status: Manic. 
_tenuous grip - (-3) sp. atk., Psychic attacks 1.5x more expensive_
_+1 atk., +1 acc._[/FONT]
 Commands: Confuse Ray/Double Team~Giga Drain/Disable/Double Team~Giga Drain/Disable/Double Team

Sensing nasty confusiony tactics afoot, Drogon quickly manages a shiny shield. In the face of this, Fantôme concentrates on his own form instead, doing his best to throw his intangible form around, recognizable replicas of his original core eventually forming out of the haze, surrounding the tyrunt menacingly. He feels a bit snubbed when the sand blasts half of his hard work away, but he's certain they'll keep the reptile off him for a bit regardless.

With the order of making it sufficiently difficult for another bite to find him taken care of, Fantôme gets on with delivering his own shots, casting an emerald glow around the 'runt that causes him to screech and thrash in distress. The sight brings leery satisfaction to the gastly, satisfaction that is helped along by the marked boost in vitality that the action seems to grant him. His joy is abruptly cut short when, contrary to all his precautions, he notices that Drogon has in fact managed to place his lower jaw inside his spectral body once again, and though it hurts less than the first time around, it is still a distinctly unpleasant sensation. But of course, it makes sense- how can the short-armed simpleton possibly appreciate his artful defenses, especially in this savage desert.

If he won't enjoy his crafty illusions, he will make him enjoy them. For his next trick, the Fantôme forms a fist out of the indistinct mass of ghoststuff that makes him up. Ice crystals begin to form as he winds up, before rushing at his foe, clocking him nicely and leaving him shaky on his feet. In the vertigo, Drogon is able to summon a metallic coat over his tail and swings it forward, but Fantôme doesn't even have to move to dodge it, cackling viciously at the mishap. Somehow all this clumsiness whirls the pokemon away to a less scorching plane. Fantôme celebrates, now having a much better venue for his performance.

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*ROUND 7 END!*[/FONT]

The Omskivar:
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]xO[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Drogon ()[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 73%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 83%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Strong Jaw
 Item: Lucky Egg
 Status: All shaken up. [/FONT]
 Commands: Protect~Bite~Iron Tail (missed)

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]xO[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Le Fantôme de l'Opéra ()[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 72%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 76%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Levitate
 Status: Ah, that's showbiz.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: Double Team (8 clones)~Giga Drain~Ice Punch[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ref notes:[/FONT]

Double Team spawned 8 clones
4 of them diminished by the time Giga Drain was used, then Drogon managed to hit the actual Fantôme
the next round will take place in the Oasis; all stat modifiers have been dispelled
Omskivar commands next


----------



## The Omskivar (Apr 6, 2015)

The clones should have dissipated in the permanent Sandstorm, no?

EDIT: DERP I DID NOT READ also, at the end of last round Fantome had -3 special attack, but that seems to have disappeared before the Giga Drains


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 6, 2015)

The Omskivar said:


> also, at the end of last round Fantome had -3 special attack, but that seems to have disappeared before the Giga Drains


god I really need to start doing these at reasonable hours

everything has been made fine hopefully, *Omskivar commands next*


----------



## The Omskivar (Apr 10, 2015)

Alllllllllrighty then!  We're not Disabled anymore, so *Crunch* away; if you're Disabled, use *Fire Fang* instead, and if you're Tormented on any action, use Fire Fang and Crunch alternately, whichever you can.  If there are clones, aim for the one with a shadow; if there's a Protect up, or the ghosty is out of range, use *Hone Claws*.

*Crunch/Fire Fang/Hone Claws x3*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 12, 2015)

We're in a bit of a pickle here. Let's see what we can do.

Confuse Ray's on the menu to start us off. Telekinesis the little bugger after that. Finally, Shadow Ball.

*Confuse Ray~Telekinesis~Shadow Ball*


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 27, 2015)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The Oasis [/FONT]*
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_The Oasis is a pretty standard Oasis. Not really much to describe, trees probably. Here there is a water source, and instead of an irremovable sandstorm, an unchangeable Sunny Day is in effect._[/FONT]​
*ROUND 8 START!*

The Omskivar:
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]xO[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Drogon ()[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 70%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 83%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Strong Jaw
 Item: Lucky Egg
 Status: All shaken up.[/FONT]
 Commands: Crunch/Fire Fang/Hone Claws~Crunch/Fire Fang/Hone Claws~Crunch/Fire Fang/Hone Claws

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]xO[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Le Fantôme de l'Opéra ()[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 75%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 76%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Levitate
 Status: Ah, that's showbiz.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: Confuse Ray~Telekinesis~Shadow Ball[/FONT]

After the disappointing audience response in the previous round, Fantôme finds himself resorting to shock and awe. Measuring up his opponent, his constant grin gives way to an open mouth, from which an undulating shiny wave emerges, heading straight for Drogon, who finds himself compelled to stare at its line of flight, though it seems to make him awfully dizzy. As it finally fades away, he remembers to angrily bite the ghosty ghost- but as he staggers forward to jump at the specter, he finds the ground beneath him treacherous, and soon falls forward onto his readied fangs, wincing at the impact.

His attempt to find his bearings again isn't helped by the vengeful Fantôme taking the moment to surround him in a lavender glow and raise him high into the air- with his head facing the wrong way, too. The tyrunt knows better than to try any complex movements from this position, and instead uses his time suspended to continue his rigorous claw improvement routine, using his own robust skin in lieu of any geological formations. 

Fantôme is not appreciative of this continued refusal to admit to technical inferiority. With his foe trapped in the air, he has the perfect opportunity, however, to show all those in attendance why he is by far in better form than the nasty reptile. The gastly works up a menacing cloud of darkness, at first seemingly causing his own body to grow, though the two masses soon separate, before one of them is launched at the defenseless Drogon, who can do nothing but take the blow, and try not to scratch himself up too hard as he continues enhancing his claws- the ones he hopes to soon have all over that terrible harasser of his.

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*ROUND 8 END!*[/FONT]

The Omskivar:
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]xO[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Drogon ()[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 56%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 75%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Strong Jaw
 Item: Lucky Egg
 Status: Anxious to get down and hurt something. _confused (mild), in the air (1 action), +2 atk, +2 acc_[/FONT]
 Commands: Crunch~Hone Claws~Hone Claws

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I liek Squirtles:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]xO[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Le Fantôme de l'Opéra ()[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Health: 75%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Energy: 66%[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ability: Levitate
 Status: In charge. [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Commands: Confuse Ray~Telekinesis~Shadow Ball[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ref notes:[/FONT]

Crunch failed due to confusion (and caused Drogon to hurt himself)
we'll be back in the desert next round
ILS commands next


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 28, 2015)

Hmm...

Time for Toxic. After that, alternate Dazzling Gleam and Energy Ball. If for some reason you can't Toxic that first action (as in, he's too far or behind a sub), Energy Ball. If he's protecting, Psych Up. If you've already Psyched Up, Chill.

Toxic/Energy Ball/Psych Up~Dazzling Gleam/Psych Up/Chill~Energy Ball/Psych Up/Chill


----------



## The Omskivar (May 5, 2015)

*Dark Pulse*.  I just really want to avoid that Dazzling Gleam, so I'm praying for the flinch.  Second action, you're back on the ground so use *Dragon Tail[/i].  Go for distance over damage if you need to choose that sort of thing and see if we can get out of that Energy Ball as well.  Third action, presumably he'll be back in range so let's rock the Crunch again.

Dark Pulse~Dragon Tail~Crunch

You can do it bb*


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 8, 2015)

The Omskivar (xO)

*Drogon* (m) <Strong Jaw> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 56%
Energy: 75%
Currently: Anxious to get down and hurt something. +2 Attack, +2 Accuracy. Confused (mild). Levitating via Telekinesis (1 more action.)
Commands: Dark Pulse ~ Dragon Tail ~ Crunch

I liek Squirtles (xO)

*Le Fantôme de l'Opéra* (m) <Levitate> 
Health: 75%
Energy: 66%
Currently: In charge.
Commands: Toxic/Energy Ball/Psych Up ~ Dazzling Gleam/Psych Up/Chill ~ Energy Ball/Psych Up/Chill

Field Notes
-A sandstorm is raging.
-The battle is currently in the desert, having just left the oasis.

*Round 9*​
Time passes, and the trainers and Pokemon eventually realize they're not in the oasis any more and their referee has mysteriously disappeared. The sand keeps on blowing, flecks flying into the battlers' eyes. Accustomed to both battling and living in such harsh conditions, Drogon simply blinks the sand away and keeps wiggling around in midair, trying to make his opponent's psychic grip let up even a little, but the rough grains catch and prickle at Fantôme's more corporeal parts. After a while of waiting, the Gastly decides he's had enough, and a ring of ghostly energy forcibly drags in a new referee. (At the resulting triad of accusatory glances from the trainers, Fantôme looks away, crosses his metaphorical arms behind his also metaphorical back, and whistles innocently, fooling no one.) 

As soon as the new pair of flags comes down, Fantôme lashes out with a menacing cackle, but not to attack; instead, he zooms past the still-vision-impaired Drogon in the blink of an eye, producing a blob of liquid sludge within his ectoplasm as quietly as he can. Taking careful aim at the trapped Tyrunt, Fantôme flings the goop at him with a flourish (silently, of course) and laughs some more when the toxins hit their mark and begin to seep past Drogon's rocky armor into his bloodstream. Flapping his sharpened claws ineffectually, the Tyrunt writhes and grimaces as a wave of nausea hits him, closing his eyes. It's a mistake, though, because once he recovers from the pain, Fantôme's dancing sparkles are back in full, shimmering enticingly right before him. 

So this is Fantôme's dastardly plan, huh, to just hide in the lights and wait him out?! thinks Drogon. That's not gonna happen on his watch! He lets his gaze wander through the glittering, waving, _distracting_ rainbow in front of him, until… Aha! Drogon's spotted a faint whitish-gray blur, barely visible before it's replaced with another series of flashes, but he's sure it's Fantôme. Twisting around to get what he hopes is a better angle—for the moment, at least, everything around him is filled with the glowing afterimages of the lights—the Tyrunt slashes quickly at the moving object before it has a chance to escape, just as he manages to blink away the last of the illusions and find that said moving object is, in fact, his tail. Confused and soon angered by his opponent's trickery, Drogon whirls around to make a menacing gesture in Fantôme's direction; in response, the Gastly grins, a lavender light coming to his eyes, before Drogon starts to fall, the psychic hold around him fading like it appeared, and hits the sand with a flat _oomph_. Wincing, the Tyrunt picks himself up, brushes sand off the crevices in his rocky skin, and glares heatedly at Fantôme.

The Gastly cackles again in response and appears to expand, entire body glowing black again. Drogon rolls his eyes. Is this one of those ghostly ball attacks again?! Fantôme should know repetition's the… soul of… uh, well, that's still not gonna happen on his waa_aaargh_! Shrieking shrilly in pain, the Tyrunt covers his eyes and looks away, trying to block out the blinding pink light Fantôme is emitting, but he isn't able to defend against the rhythmic pulses of Fairy energy the Gastly sends out to accompany the light, preceding each with another giggle. Once the glow finally, finally fades, Drogon hesitantly uncovers his eyes, finding he's been pushed back over the sand despite his attempts to hold his ground, and rubs at the gouges the waves of aura made in his back. Best to make sure Fantôme doesn't try that again… Drogon takes a running start, tail glowing with an extension made of Dragon energy that makes it appear much longer than it really is. Once he reaches Fantôme, he leaps upwards, "tail" glimmering even through the raging storm, and spins around, dealing the ghost a solid blow.

The light Gastly is knocked back through the air, stunned by the force of the attack, and impacts a sandy dune a ways from his opponent before he floats upwards again, levitation kicking back in. Fantôme is outraged. To think that the mere physical limitation of distance could inconvenience him, Le Fantôme de l'Opéra!! The cloud of smoke around him slowly expands, and another sphere begins to form within it, starting purple but turning green as the Gastly feeds Grass energy into it. The orb starts to separate from Fantôme's body, surrounded by a ghostly aura that fades when the process is complete. With a shriek that he hopes shows exactly how outraged he is, Fantôme nudges the ball, imbuing it with energy and sending it hurtling towards Drogon. Though the sphere fizzles out a little with the distance, grains of sand picking up some of the ambient aura and flying away, it still drives Drogon downwards, faceplanting him into the sand. Fantôme crows over his momentary victory, face morphing into a hideous leer.

But Drogon's tough hide has protected him from the worst of the attack, and he's soon dashing over the sand towards Fantôme again, darkness crackling between his fangs. The Gastly tries to dodge out of the attack's way, but Drogon pursues him, sinking his teeth into the more corporeal parts of his opponent's body and letting the energy do the rest of the work. Shutting his eyes as if it could block out the pain, Fantôme lets out a shrill hiss-scream as the shadowy force behind the blow flows into him, burning as it makes contact with his innate energy, but his flailing pulls Drogon's teeth into even more vulnerable parts of his anatomy. Finally, the Tyrunt lets go and smirks at his opponent, admiring how the harsh sun beating down above them has turned the Gastly thoroughly red—until his own skin comes peeling off from the heat…

The Omskivar (xO)

*Drogon* (m) <Strong Jaw> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 30%
Energy: 65%
Currently: Bone-dry. Turned into a skeleton. +2 Attack, +2 Accuracy. Poisoned (toxic: 1% damage this round, 2% next.)
Used: (confused) ~ Dragon Tail ~ Crunch

I liek Squirtles (xO)

*Le Fantôme de l'Opéra* (m) <Levitate> 
Health: 50% (capped)
Energy: 54%
Currently: In pain, but still winking as annoyingly as he can. -1 Defense. Sunburned.
Used: Toxic ~ Dazzling Gleam ~ Energy Ball

Field Notes
-A sandstorm is raging.
-The battle is currently in the desert and will move to the oasis in two rounds.

Action Notes
-Dragon Tail couldn't push Fantôme back enough for Drogon to avoid his Energy Ball, but it did reduce Energy Ball's final damage a little.
-Drogon hurt himself in confusion on the first action and was lowered to the ground at the end of that action. His confusion fully faded at the end of the last action. Fantôme hit the cap on the last action.
-Crunch lowered Fantôme's Defense.
-At the end of the round, Drogon was turned into a skeleton, while Fantôme became sunburned.



Spoiler: calcs



Drogon: 56 - 6 (confusion) - 12 (Dazzling Gleam) - 7 (Energy Ball) - 1 (poison) = 30
75 - 2 (confusion) - 2 (Dragon Tail) - 6 (Crunch) = 65
Fantôme: 75 - 9 (Dragon Tail) - 18 (Crunch) - 3 (sandstorm) = 50 (capped)
66 - 3 (Toxic) - 4 (Dazzling Gleam) - 5 (Energy Ball) = 54


The Omskivar commands next.


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 9, 2015)

If he can't move easily, then let's make ourselves scarce.  You're lighter now, which means you're more nimble; dance around a little and try to avoid any incoming attacks.  *Charm*, then *Zen Headbutt*, then *Crunch*.  If you're Taunted the first action, use *Bite* instead; do this also if there's a Substitute or a Magic Coat.  If there's a Protect/Detect up, use *Dragon Dance*.

*Charm/Bite/Dragon Dance~Zen Headbutt/Dragon Dance~Crunch/Dragon Dance*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 9, 2015)

Wait for the Charm and Haze that all away. Then do a 10% sub; it'll hurt, but not more than a Zen Headbutt. Let's take that Crunch and end with a flourishing Dazzling Gleam!

*Haze (wait for Charm)~Substitute (10%)~Dazzling Gleam*


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 12, 2015)

The Omskivar (xO)

*Drogon* (m) <Strong Jaw> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 30%
Energy: 65%
Currently: Bone-dry. Turned into a skeleton. +2 Attack, +2 Accuracy. Poisoned (toxic: 1% damage this round, 2% next.)
Commands: Charm/Bite/Dragon Dance ~ Zen Headbutt/Dragon Dance ~ Crunch/Dragon Dance

I liek Squirtles (xO)

*Le Fantôme de l'Opéra* (m) <Levitate> 
Health: 50%
Energy: 54%
Currently: In pain, but still winking as annoyingly as he can. -1 Defense. Sunburned.
Commands: Haze (wait) ~ Substitute (10) ~ Dazzling Gleam

Field Notes
-A sandstorm is raging.
-The battle is currently in the desert and will move to the oasis after next round.

*Round 10*​
Thinking it might make for a good Halloween costume or something, Drogon tests out his new look, a little disappointed when after just a little joint-creaking sand explodes out of the cracks, but at a shout from his trainer he turns his attention back to the battle, eyeing his opponent critically. At a glance, the Gastly seems to have an edge on him status-wise, so maybe he should go about this a different way… Using a pinch of Fairy energy to enhance what physical attributes he still has to enhance, the Tyrunt sidles up to Fantôme with a cute smile on his face, hands clasped cutely together. Caught off guard by the maneuver, Fantôme backs away, but Drogon continues his advance, and the Gastly finally gives in, curiosity and pleasant surprise overpowering his will to win the battle. He hadn't expected something like _this_ from a Pokemon who'd acted with such uncouthness before (perhaps being skeletonized had improved his manners?) Behind his facade, Drogon smirks. Yep, Fantôme's definitely fallen for this one.

Glancing back to his trainer for confirmation and pouting when I liek Squirtles nods and makes a "go on" gesture, Fantôme takes a deep breath and exhales a cloud of what seems like white smoke. The gas quickly expands to fill the arena, creating a dome of thick fog around the battle. Both Pokemon cough, rub their eyes, and look around, but the only thing visible is the off-white mist surrounding them. Drogon gasps in horror as his Talons of Doom and Destruction (TDD), sharpened to a lethal point, begin to dull and degrade as he watches, soon no more than the ordinary claws they began the fight as. 

Meanwhile, the damp cold of the haze is quick to clear Fantôme's head, and the fog seeps into his earlier would, replacing the destroyed ectoplasm. The Gastly shivers suddenly, wondering why he'd ever felt the need to go easier on Drogon, and decides not to dwell on it, instead focusing on executing his next orders. The Gastly puffs out another smoky substance, supplementing the purple cloud with a tiny cloud of his own body and waiting to let the two gases mingle into a grayish ball, in marked contrast to the white mist that surrounds them. Once he's bound the two together with a touch of life-force, Fantôme's crude doll pops into life, white eyes and sharp teeth forming from extra ectoplasm, and they smile wickedly in unison.

For his part, Drogon glances wildly around, searching for some hint as to Fantôme's location, but the pressing white fog clouds his vision and interferes with his movements. Building up Psychic energy to coat his skull, the Tyrunt charges blindly through the thick mist surrounding the battle, trying to pinpoint his opponent. When a cackle issues forth from his left, Drogon whips around and is barely able to discern two faint spheres in the distance. It might be a trick, he thinks, but it's definitely better than nothing. He quickly changes direction to evade a nasty-looking cactus in his path, feet scrabbling for purchase on the thin sand as he turns to aim at the sound, and tucks his head down, ready to tackle his opponent into submission—but before he gets there, another sphere of smoke intercepts him, absorbing his momentum with what sound suspiciously like a _laugh_ before bouncing back and dissipating into thin air. What on earth…?

Knowing he probably won't get another opportunity like this one, Fantôme takes advantage of Drogon's surprise and their being in close quarters to expel as much light energy as he can in a single burst. Drogon cries out and claws at his eyes as the pink glow sears into his body but, momentarily forgetting his confusion in sheer rage, closes them, determined to advance however haltingly towards his opponent. Fantôme bares his teeth and backs away in hopes of avoiding the attack, but Drogon's approach is inexorable and only hastens as the Gastly's aura of Fairy energy flickers and eventually fades. Upon reaching Fantôme, Drogon roars his displeasure to the wind, sand, and fog and opens his jaws wide dramatically before snapping them shut in with a burst of darkness. As the Gastly howls in pain, he backs off, triumphant—that's for the TDD, ghosty!!

And then his teeth fall out, and Fantôme keeps laughing even as a group of dwarfs pour black oil all overgn hi—wait, whognt thogn fogn?!

The Omskivar (xO)





*Drogon* (m) <Strong Jaw> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 21%
Energy: 52%
Currently: _M-my teeth!_ Turned into a skeleton. Missing all his teeth. Poisoned (toxic: 2% damage this round, 3% next.)
Used: Charm ~ Zen Headbutt ~ Crunch

I liek Squirtles (xO)





*Logn Fantôgn dogn logn'Opérogn* (m) <Levitate> 
Health: 22%
Energy: 41%
Currently: Mystifiedogn as to whogt's goign ogn. Sunbogn'd. Afflicted with Red Door Syndrogme.
Used: Haze (wait) ~ Substitute (10) ~ Dazzling Gleam

Field Notes
-A sandstorm is raging.
-Haze is in effect (2 more actions).
-The battle is currently in the desert and will move to the oasis after next round.

Action Notes
-Haze removed Drogon's Attack and Accuracy boosts and Fantôme's Defense and Attack debuffs.
-Neither of the Pokemon's desert conditions had any battle effects this round. At the end of the round, Drogon lost his teeth, while Fantôme was afflicted with Red Door Syndrome.
-Fantôme bypassed the cap because of his self-inflicted damage from Substitute.



Spoiler: calcs



Drogon: 30 - 12 (Dazzling Gleam) - 2 (poison) + 5 (anticheese) = 21
65 - 2 (Charm) - 5 (Zen Headbutt) - 6 (Crunch) = 52
Fantôme: 50 - 10 (Substitute) - 15 (Crunch) - 3 (sandstorm) = 22
54 - 4 (Haze) - 5 (Substitute) - 4 (Dazzling Gleam) = 41
Fantôme's substitute: 10 - 12 (Zen Headbutt) = *0*


ILS commands next.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow, what a stroke of luck! No attacks can miss, but he can't Crunch! Laugh at him a bit. That's it. Yes. Let it out.

By the way, how does poison affect a being with no blood? Is it all in the bone marrow? 

But I digress. This might be _the_ most important action in the whole match, so I'll just take this moment to pull out my familiar, Piano Cat, and make it play your overture. That should set the tone. 

Do an ominous (preferably Latin) Hex on that little thing. And just keep on keepin' on. However, a few caveats...

The action after he lands a supereffective attack (or Outrage or Draco Meteor) on you, I want a Destiny Bond up. That should discourage him.

I think that's about it. Bonne chance, mon Fantôme! 

*Hex~Hex/Destiny Bond~Hex/Destiny Bond*


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 15, 2015)

well it's the final two Pokemon of the match and I'm pretty sure I still get the KO EXP, so let's...let's *Zen Headbutt* the whole time and go for broke.  Why not?

*Zen Headbutt x3*


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 19, 2015)

The Omskivar (xO)

*Drogon* (m) <Strong Jaw> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 21%
Energy: 52%
Currently: _M-my teeth!_ Turned into a skeleton. Missing all his teeth. Poisoned (toxic: 2% damage this round, 3% next.)
Commands: Zen Headbutt ~ Zen Headbutt ~ Zen Headbutt

I liek Squirtles (xO)

*Le Fantôme de l'Opéra* (m) <Levitate> 
Health: 22%
Energy: 54%
Currently: Mystifiedogn as to whogt's goign ogn. Sunbogn'd. Afflicted with Red Door Syndrogme.
Commands: Hex ~ Destiny Bond / Hex ~ Destiny Bond / Hex

Field Notes
-A sandstorm is raging.
-The battle is currently in the desert and will move to the oasis after next round.

*Round 11*​
As soon as the flags come down, Drogon hunches down, claws at the closest dune to stir up a cloud of dust and sand, and backpedals quickly, trying to maximize the distance between him and his opponent. Drogon can still see Fantôme through the fog as a slick black ectoplasmy blob, but the same doesn't apply to him—the Gastly squints as hard as he can but still can't make out his opponent through the white mist surrounding both of them. A shot in the dark, then. Sighing, Fantôme opens doors to ghostly alternate dimensions, and tiny magenta spirits zoom out of each portal to swirl around him in arcane glyphlike patterns, creating a mystical-looking sphere not unlike the Wikipedia logo, but pink. The Gastly glows deep purple and imbues his attack with the power of said logo, chanting something he hopes sounds appropriately ominous, before he releases it in a glittering black beam. When the solid shadow hits the dome around him, the energies catch like a net and interweave themselves into each other to create a purple-pink braid of dark spells and ominous piano chords/thunderclaps with added cloud-gathering effects, probably ripped off from some neoclassical sonata. 

Fantôme's Hex continues into the distance for an admirably long time before fizzling out, but is unfortunately aimed nowhere near Drogon's actual location. The Gastly is awarded for his efforts with a pink-sheathed rock lobbed at the back of his head; he winces dramatically and gives a little gasp-sigh, but then second-guesses his delivery and gasps again, somewhat ruining the effect of the simultaneously-playing piano accompaniment. But the theatrics do help to disguise his extension of a single tendril of ectoplasm, which homes into Drogon like a homing missile before wrapping around the Tyrunt's limbs like a homing missile octopus or something. (Man, missile octopuses would be cool. Guess what else is cool? Fantôme's cool future-binding! If Fantôme is going down, you'd better believe he's taking that fossil with him.) 

Oblivious to his opponent's carefully plotted Master Plan (tm), Drogon hefts a strangely rectangular rock, coats it with some more Psychic energy, and bashes Fantôme over the head. Pink sparks fly. The Gastly gives another few gasp-sighs and drifts slowly to the… wait, no, he's not out yet. Is this not, then, the end?! Fantôme floats bravely upwards again, ready to try another attack, but a single grain of Desert Sand (tm) flies through his body, leaving a devastating trail of _more sand_ in its wake. The billowing tear is too much for the Gastly to take, and this time he actually drifts slowly to the sand, exhausted. Drogon stares skeptically at the body for a few seconds before accepting his victory and bouncing up and down excitedly, while the referee hands out the trainers' prizes before teleporting everyone back to the much less sandy TS (The Shore) AEDD (Arid, Extra-Dry Desert) HQ (Headquarters), and from there to ASB Central. But unbeknownst to them all, the evils of AEDDS (Arid, Extra-Destructive Desert Sand (tm)) will continue to besiege their clothes forevermore…

The Omskivar (xO)

*Drogon* (m) <Strong Jaw> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 19%
Energy: 42%
Currently: Victorious!
Used: Zen Headbutt ~ Zen Headbutt ~ super cool happy time!!! :)

I liek Squirtles (xx)

*Le Fantôme de l'Opéra* (m) <Levitate> 
Health: *0*%
Energy: 48%
Currently: Knogn'd out!
Used: Hex (missed) ~ Destiny Bond ~ super uncool unhappy time… :(

Field Notes
-Everyone is raging because of the sand in their clothes, I guess.

Action Notes
-(I'd like to say I delayed posting this reffing to finish the battle in exactly five months, but nah, I'm just a really good procrastinator. Sorry about that!)
-Hex missed due to the 10% accuracy drop from Haze.
-Due to Red Door Syndrome, Fantôme took just enough damage from the Zen Headbutts and sandstorm combined to faint due to weather damage, not a direct attack from Drogon, so Destiny Bond did not activate.
-Things Fantôme's Hex was, in previous drafts of this reffing: 1) Homer quotes 2) literally some hex and 3) pig latin.



Spoiler: calcs



Drogon: 21 - 1 (poison) - 1 (poison) = 19
52 - 5 (Zen Headbutt) - 5 (Zen Headbutt) = 42
Fantôme: 22 - 10 (Zen Headbutt) - 1 (sandstorm) - 10 (Zen Headbutt) - 1 (sandstorm) = *0*
54 - 7 (Hex) - 4 (Destiny Bond) = 48


Marilyn KO'd Luke and Drogon KO'd Fantôme (sandstorm KO'd Marilyn when Luke was already fainted, so I guess no one gets the experience? person who closes the battle, please correct me on this if I'm wrong) so that's 1 exp/happiness for Luke and Fantôme, 2 exp/happiness for Marilyn, and 3 exp/2 happiness for Drogon. The Omskivar gets $16, ILS gets $8, Aletheia gets $5, and I get $5. Good game, everyone!


----------



## Eifie (Jul 19, 2015)

Keldeo said:


> Marilyn KO'd Luke and Drogon KO'd Fantôme (sandstorm KO'd Marilyn when Luke was already fainted, so I guess no one gets the experience? person who closes the battle, please correct me on this if I'm wrong) so that's 1 exp/happiness for Luke and Fantôme, 2 exp/happiness for Marilyn, and 3 exp/2 happiness for Drogon. The Omskivar gets $16, ILS gets $8, Aletheia gets $5, and I get $5. Good game, everyone!


Give Luke the KO, as he was the last Pokémon to damage Marilyn (presumably). Unfortunately there's no interface to fix that right now, so just give Zhorken a poke and let her know.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 19, 2015)

Good game, Omski! :3 it's beegn a pleasure.


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 19, 2015)

I gave Luke his extra exp ftr.  (And as of yesterday, ref prize splitting actually works right!  Woo!)


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 21, 2015)

OH holy crap that worked!  Great job Drogon!  And wow what a great battle, thanks ILS!  And thanks Aletheia and Keldeo for reffing my bizarre arena (can't wait for the next one)!


----------

